
If I build a smart bomb with Linux and GPL text inside, is this enough to comply? - pombreda
https://opensource.stackexchange.com/q/6243/947
======
andrewchambers
Is the person launching the bomb, or the person being blown up the end user?

~~~
Zekio
that is actually a darn good question

~~~
andrewchambers
It's a good thing GPL voids warranty for damages caused :).

